# level 5 finishing



## englishshane (Feb 9, 2011)

what is a level 5 finish. is it covering the whole wall like plaster or is it just going over the seems again? im a plasterer from england liveing in canada. i cant find anyone that is willing to teach me the drywall way. so saying that is there anyone in bc canada willing to teach me?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Good question englishshane !:yes: I've been wondering about this too. Been all over in the past 25 years and have never had anyone ask for a certain " level " finish. 

Where,when and why are these levels applied ? The only levels I know are good and bad.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Here's a good place to read about it:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/level-5-spraying-mud-1282/

You can also find the specs on levels of finish here:

http://www.drywallconstruction.com/levels_of_finish.htm


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow ! I just watched the youtube how-to video. Like you said in another post Slim, a good back roll would save you from going that far. I personally would laugh if I saw someone doing that unless it was an old banged up wall that needed some tlc. But, whatever works I guess !

Extra $$$ doesn't hurt either.


WOW !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

The true value of a Level 5 becomes apparent once you get beyond a flat or matte finish. Eggshell is borderline. Once you get into semi-gloss and/or epoxy coatings, you will become schooled in the difference between Level 4 and 5. Then you get to school project managers and shack monkeys for the rest of your life.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: Maybe I should have asked what is the intention of the final product. Is it to have a smooth finish throughout or just to acquire the same texture ?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> :thumbsup: Maybe I should have asked what is the intention of the final product. Is it to have a smooth finish throughout or just to acquire the same texture ?


For "trouble" areas, and glossy paints the differences in absorption between face paper and mud become apparent, as well as the fine texture of the face paper. A thin skim coat brings everything up to the same level. For butt joints and seams, you're on your own You can really tell the difference once you've done it. And you're right, a good prime coat back rolled can _almost_ negate the need, but usually doesn't quite cut it. In a lot of instances, the prime coat is considered the level 5 finish, and then the painter can prime and paint....but that initial prime coat has to be t!ts on.


----------



## Sophie5 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello,
sorry, the question was cut off and I thought this question was about a 31 year old finishing a marathon race. I was going to encourage you that anyone could finish a marathon in their 30's...that my co worker wants to go to a triathalon...sorry, never mind me! 

Thanks 
_________


----------



## jakester (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi guys,



> i cant find anyone that is willing to teach me the drywall way. so saying that is there anyone in bc canada willing to teach me?


if you are still looking for someone in Canada willing to teach you how to do Level 5 check our certification training opportunity - we will be happy to help you! We are located in Ontario, Canada and we offer the training service for drywall tapers outside of Ontario.

You can check it here.

Don't hesitate to contact us should you have any questions or concerns. Look forward to hearing from you!

Thank you,

Valerie through jakester


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

wow Sir slings Mud alot, I never heard that question, but it goes by the builder L5 is specialty order as in Big Boy shack, most shacks are at L4 anyhoo, 

Wonder how sir zooks alot gets away with that 120 final sand


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Level 5 finish ! Top notch work! But how my Cousin can pull all that mud out of a pan is beyond me. :blink: His brother was also a fine finisher who I miss very much!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Is that done with a pan moore?? Wow.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

drywall maunfacturers recommend a level 4 finish to eliminate flashing..Level 5 is used for highly lit areas, and where high gloss paint will be used..2 coats over 3rd coat..Sometimes I call what I do a "skolish" when while doing the 3rd coat, I may roll or spray the entire wall with compound then wipe and finish sand!!


----------

